# Need some advice



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

I will first say that I am not new to shooting a gun, I have been shooting with my father for couple years with his guns; .22, 9mm, .22 rifle, .357, and some other guns I just forget caliber. But I just recently got my own license and it's time for me to figure what handgun I would like. After shooting his I always felt his .22 handgun was dinky, grant it he got it for his wife and not him, but I always looked at it as dinky. With that I feel like maybe a .22 is not for me? So now I'm looking at other guns such as berrettas, glock, etc. My dilemma is I do not know what caliber or what brands are good and not crap! So I'm asking for advice on some good brand names that will not put me down in the bank ($1,000) and also what caliber you think. 

I do not go hunting, I'm a target shooter, down fall with me is I just am to big of an animal lover to kill, but sucks cause I'm a big outdoorsman with camping and fishing lol


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Go with 9mm. If you primarily target shoot, you will save alot of money over time shooting 9mm than anything else; and God forbid you need to use your gun in a defensive situation, trust me, whoever it is who is attacking you will not enjoy being the recepticle of a 9mm bullet.

These are some reliable brands that represent very good to excellent quality at a reasonable price (I consider $500-$800 the zone for reasonably priced high quality):
Beretta
FNH
CZ
Ruger
S&W
Springfield
Sig Sauer

(and, of course, there is Glock, on which I have zero input to provide). Another nice, underrated choice in a decent 9mm is the Armalite 24.
Good luck.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for your input! I will be looking at those brands and also seeing what my local gun store carries, maybe he'll let me try some out so I get feel of the brands.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Right, the Ruger SR9 and SR9c are excellent 9mm pistols for both experienced shooters and beginners. I have both and I love them both even though I prefer the .45 round. The Ruger SR40 and SR40c are also great guns. The Ruger SR series pistols are highly recommended.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cool I'll have too check them out. I'm open to any caliber just not a .22, after shooting my dads I look at it as a toy compared to his others. I know guns aren't toys, it's a figure of speech.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

How do you guys buy your guns? Meaning like online or at a store?


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I got my guns from the local gun shops as well as from the online stores. *Bud's Gun Shop* and *Davidson's* are my 2 favorite online gun "stores". To purchase guns from an online store, you need to have a local FFL that does not charge too much for the transfers. My FFL guy charges $20 per transfer, some FFL's would charge as high as $80/transfer, some charge only $10-$15 so you will need to check around.

Davidson's has their local dealers in almost everywhere so the gun you order will go to their local dealer first.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol sorry but what is FFL?


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

*Federal Firearms License/Licensee*

Per US Federal gun laws, the online stores must ship the firearms to the FFL's (normally your local gun shops), not to you the buyer unless you're an FFL, then you will need to come to the FFL guy to pick up the gun(s) you purchase.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok cool thanks, I'll have to see what my local gun shop will charge to do that.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, you will need to talk to your LGS to see how much they will charge per transfer and to ask them to email/fax a copy of their FFL to the online gun store *before* the online store can process your order.

The FFL guy charges you some money for the works they will need to do to transfer the gun to you: Filling out the ATF Form 4473, NICS Background Check and for using their FFL for the transfer. In Texas and other States, if you have the concealed handgun license, the FFL guy won't need to do the NICS BG check.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong in not wanting to kill animals....I hunted when I was younger, but just can't do it anymore.........for under $1000, you could get A Ruger SR9, and an SR40, and have money left over.......I'm a Beretta person myself, but after purchasing an SR40 for the wife, price point is good, and for the money, there a fine firearm.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

How are SIG SP-2022?


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Bertterabone, yea I'm fine with the hunting issue, I'm not a vegetarian or anything I just can't seem to kill animals lol, love them to much, hell you would see that if you seen the list of animals I have lol.

I got a chance to run up to one of my local gun shops but has to look fast cause gf had doc apt, I wanna go back to see a Ruger, I only got to look at a berreta, glock, and sig. So far I liked the sig the best then berretta, I'm not a glock guy I think lol. Never shot any brands but berretta though so I maybe wrong on the glock, I just held the gun and pulled trigger unloaded.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Take your time, check out as many firearms as you can..........I love my Beretta 96's....long barrel, ease of maintenance, I can change the mag release to the right hand side, shoot like a dream to me....so I was suprised, that I would also like a totally different animal like the SR40. Personally, I do not like Glock, because of the hand position, just me. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them, as long as they feel right to you.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yea I'm going keep looking the shop I went to is real cool and wasn't caring at all on how long I will look or how many guns I want to see, real cool mom and pop shop. When I was there I did like the feeling of that one sig, nice and light, looked sharp to me. Berretta was nice as well, felt great, little heavier then sig but not to bad, and the glock was just blah to me. He also showed me a tauras the mock up of berretta but I wasn't liking that at all, grip was rough (yea you can change but first impressions are EVERYTHING) and it was way heavier then berretta. I'm going be going back again and also looking at another gun shop.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Keep in mind, the lighter the firearm, more recoil felt........


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Great point didnt even think about that!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I make a point of handling firearms first, then I purchase them online.......my FFL is really good about transfers, and he's only a block away, so it's convenient for the both of us.....I have always come out better, price wise, getting firearms online, even with the transfer fees. I also always change out my recoil springs and guides. I replace with stainless guides and 2 lb. stronger spring. You will get arguments about whether this is necessary, but I do it for piece of mind. I don't like plastic guide rods, and a stronger spring will save on some wear and tear on your firearm, especially if your shooting heavier loads.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yea I really wish I could try them out so I know how it is, the true feel for the gun, and everyone who I know that owns guns which are only 3 people do not have what I am looking at besides my father which he ownes a berretta and I did like that feeling, but would like to expereince other brands.


----------



## maddmexy (Mar 18, 2012)

EWC88 said:


> Yea I'm going keep looking the shop I went to is real cool and wasn't caring at all on how long I will look or how many guns I want to see, real cool mom and pop shop. When I was there I did like the feeling of that one sig, nice and light, looked sharp to me. Berretta was nice as well, felt great, little heavier then sig but not to bad, and the glock was just blah to me. He also showed me a tauras the mock up of berretta but I wasn't liking that at all, grip was rough (yea you can change but first impressions are EVERYTHING) and it was way heavier then berretta. I'm going be going back again and also looking at another gun shop.


You might want to find a local shooting range and see if they have the brands that you are interested in for rental. Therefore, you can actually shoot the firearms you want and make a sound decision on what feels right in your hand.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

maddmexy, that is really smart, I didn't think of that at all. That shop I was actually at does have a indoor shooting range, I will have to call them to see if they have any rentals and which brands so I can give it a try!


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

my wife and I both have the ruger sr9c and we really like them I did what others are telling you go handle as many different guns as you can then narrow down the ones you really like and if you can shoot them for me I kept going back to the ruger but everybody is different it is what fits and feels best for you my next one is going to be a ruger sr22 then sr45 hopefully


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

A 22 is nice for cheap practice.

I subscribe to the John Wayne school on killing; "There are 2 reasons to kill, meat and survival".


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with bigplow, the SR9 and the SR9c are sweet shooters. But like others said, you need to try as many different guns in various calibers as you can to see which one works best for you. The SR9c is my EDC in the warm weather.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm taking the advice and going to try out guns first before I purchase, I just called my local gun store and they do rentals for $15 plus ammo and range time fee. So I will be doing that soon!


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

EWC88 said:


> So now I'm looking at other guns such as berrettas, glock, etc. My dilemma is I do not know what caliber or what brands are good and not crap! So I'm asking for advice on some good brand names that will not put me down in the bank ($1,000) and also what caliber you think.


Don't buy anything just yet. Take some time to educate yourself about the current crop of firearms. When you're ready to take the plunge, go with a 9MM. There are just a ton of really excellent models from so many fine manufactures. You really can't go wrong. Try to shoot as many models as you can. Before you buy anything, go to youtube and do a search on any model you're interested in. You will find a ton of gun videos there, over 2,000,000! But I warn you. Watching these videos can become addicting. It is for me.

Happy shooting and always be safe.

Don <><


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

S&w and Ruger are the top two USA manufactures. Glock numbers are even bigger but the industry data base doesn't break down by caliber like they do for USA manufacturers. As for sig their numbers are good but some are made in USA and others imported


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I would look closely at the sig 226, the glock 34 and the FNH 9


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks hideit, I will see if my local gun shop carries any of those in rentals to give a try.

Question, this might be dumb but oh well lol. Does it matter what kind of bullet I fire? Like what brand and makes? Will that make a difference in reaction to gun?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

no dumb question is this forum
we're here to help
i don't have a lot of knowledge to ammo sensitivity

one other thing - remember the sig 226 actually won the army tests in 1985 - the gun that is - they lost the contract due to the Maintenance bid was higher than Beretta's


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I tend to stay away from any cheap ammo...Tula, Wolf, etc.........you don't say what caliber? As far as reaction...If you mean recoil, yes it matters...example....I shoot mostly .40 cal.......If I shoot 180 gr., there is less recoil than if I shoot 165 gr....faster bullet, more recoil.


EWC88 said:


> Thanks hideit, I will see if my local gun shop carries any of those in rentals to give a try.
> 
> Question, this might be dumb but oh well lol. Does it matter what kind of bullet I fire? Like what brand and makes? Will that make a difference in reaction to gun?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Also, some firearms have a longer breakin period than others, and some are more finicky with certain types of ammo.


berettabone said:


> I tend to stay away from any cheap ammo...Tula, Wolf, etc.........you don't say what caliber? As far as reaction...If you mean recoil, yes it matters...example....I shoot mostly .40 cal.......If I shoot 180 gr., there is less recoil than if I shoot 165 gr....faster bullet, more recoil.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You've received some very good advice so far. When you buy a firearm, stick to a major brand. You simply cannot go wrong with a Beretta or a SiG. 

Some will poo poo the 9mm caliber, but it's more about shot placement than caliber. If you aren't any good shooting a gun, then you should reconsider buying one. 

Having said that, even poor shooters can get to be very good ones, by just practicing.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

EWC88 said:


> Does it matter what kind of bullet I fire? Like what brand and makes?


For practice, just use the cheapest stuff you can find. If you shop around on the internet, you can find 9MM for around $200 per thousand, or $10 a box. For self defense buy one box of something like Hornady Critical Defense. Shoot just a few to make sure they function OK in your gun. Then pray that you never ever have to fire another one as long as you live.

Happy Shooting

Don <><


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well far as caliper I'm still debating on which one. But I figured I'll do this rental process first to try different guns and calipers to judge what I would like to get. I was asking about bullet make and brand because I didn't know if it would make the gun feel different, and if it does should I try a cheap bullet with it or a more expensive one weather to get a clean feel or stronger. So do you guys think regardless of caliper and gun I should get higher grade bullets or cheaper?


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

EWC88 said:


> Well far as caliper I'm still debating on which one. But I figured I'll do this rental process first to try different guns and calipers to judge what I would like to get. I was asking about bullet make and brand because I didn't know if it would make the gun feel different, and if it does should I try a cheap bullet with it or a more expensive one weather to get a clean feel or stronger. So do you guys think regardless of caliper and gun I should get higher grade bullets or cheaper?


For practice, all I ever shoot are my lead bullet reloads. Again, use the cheap stuff for practice, and get just 1 box of the good stuff for serious social work. A cheap 147 grain 9MM and an expensive one are gonna feel exactly the same when fired. You wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

Don <><


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Is that same in a 40 caliber? Cause I will be trying a variety of guns and calipers on Monday to figure what I'm going buy.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I suggest you get some inexpensive FMJ ammo from Walmart in 9mm, .40 and .45 then rent the guns in different calibers and shoot them to see which caliber will work best for you. I myself like the .45 ACP round but other people like the 9mm or .40SW. For target shooting, I prefer the 9mm because 9mm ammo is easier to find and it's cheaper than the .45 & .40 rounds.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok cool thanks a lot everyone for everything being answered! I am just trying make sure my first gun is something I will love and is good! I'm hoping all the suggestions of guns my local gun shop/range carries all the kinds listed. I know I will probably have more questions so be prepared to see this thread increase lol. I will update results after trying rentals out.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's kind of funny, that a lot of people suggest using CHEAP ammo....spend a few bucks more, and shoot something of a bit higher quality, saves you troubles down the line.......I see people using cheap ammo, and a week later, they're asking why their firearm keeps misfiring, stovepiping, FTF, etc.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've never really seen any cheap ammo. But, I have seen less expensive ammo. 

If you happen to have a firearm that you've shot a lot of rounds thru, and you know it functions just fine, then yes, go ahead and buy some less-expensive ammo and see if it cycles fine. 

But, if I buy a new gun, I'm gonna put good ammo thru it, if for nothing else, just to make sure that the gun functions correctly.


----------



## TrueTexan (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm going to suggest something different a revolver 38/357 use it for target pratice self defense and when camping fishing for snakes or animals that can threaten your life and limb. Is easy to use and very reliable. Suggest S&W or Ruger


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

The FMJ ammo at Walmart are not "cheap", they're just inexpensive/less expensive







and are great for target shooting. I use the ammo that cost $1 or more per round for personal defense and get the ones that cost $10-$15/box of 50 for target shooting.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

So I think I'm going go with a 9mm for my first gun, then through time I'll get a .40, .45, .357, etc. Now I need to figure what! My local gun shop/ shooting range has only a glock and berretta for 9mm in rentals so I'm watching a lot of videos online on different guns to choose. I have been liking the walther ppq but not sure yet. My lgs has one and I've felt it and it feels good, but that's different from feeling it shooting. So kinda in bind and looking at buying blindly a little, mostly going off videos. So any suggestions shoot away so I can watch videos on them.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Check out the Ruger SR9.....got all the safeties, good price point, good sights, good trigger.......


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

If you are undecided on which caliber to go with for your 1st gun, I suggest you shoot some at the range to see which one you will like best. I like the .45 ACP better than the 9mm but 9mm ammo is cheaper so I practice more with it. I agree the 9mm is a good choice for 1st gun. I have the *SR9* and the *SR9c* in stainless. Both are excellent 9mm pistols.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

hideit said:


> no dumb question is this forum
> we're here to help
> i don't have a lot of knowledge to ammo sensitivity
> 
> one other thing - remember the sig 226 actually won the army tests in 1985 - the gun that is - they lost the contract due to the Maintenance bid was higher than Beretta's


That's BS. The sig 226 did not actually win the army tests(the gun that is), the M9 and Sig 226 were the only two to pass the requirements and trials held in 1984 not 1985. In January of 1985 the M9 was adopted as the official sidearm of the U.S. military mainly do to under bidding Sig(which in my opinion are over priced) and having a plant in Maryland up and running. What part of the test did it win? Reliability, durability, etc? According to Beretta the M9 was held more reliable than the Sig 226 during the trials, but ask Sig and they will probably give you an opposite answer.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am set on 9mm for my first gun, then through time it will be other sizes and what not. I have shot a 9mm before and .45 and I did like both but I think right now a 9mm will be logical. It just depends what!


----------



## CPT.ZERO (Nov 30, 2012)

Go 9 mm Glock, it's the best.
If you are inexpert, remember that glocks doesn't have safetyes.
Bye


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

I will say I am not a full glock person yet so I'm not looking at them for my first gun. Like mentioned before I do like the walther ppq, seen a lot of videos on them and held one at my local shop and did like it a lot. I'm going check out that Ruger people mentioned and I did try and felt a sig 2022 I believe and liked it.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Question for you guys, I have heard that when you buy a new gun you shouldn't shoot it first instead you should clean it first cause company's over oil, is this true?


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

It's not in the manuals but yes, I cleaned all the new guns before taking them to the range.


----------



## EWC88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok I will have to dothat when getting gun. Sadly it's taking longer then I wanted because of holiday and gf bday in same month! Plus just got back to working at my job after being on a horrible 6 month medical leave. But it does help me do research! Just gotta make sure I get gun before permit expires!


----------

